# Right door lock stay in the unlock postion is stuck



## primerGTO (Dec 8, 2006)

Has this happened to anyone, the right door lock stays unlocked and is stuck, I can't push it down manually. Any help.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

primerGTO said:


> Has this happened to anyone, the right door lock stays unlocked and is stuck, I can't push it down manually. Any help.


Still under warranty by chance?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

These things hang up from time to time:

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040864018 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011241 
Component: LATCHES/LOCKS/LINKAGES 
Summary: 
FRONT DOOR LOCK WILL NOT UNLOCK OR WILL LOCK INTERMITTENTLY. *EH

If you're mechanically inclined, got ahead and remove the inner door panel and take a look. If it's still under warranty, then definitely have the dealer do the work.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I had the same problem when my car was new. It was repaired under warranty at the dealership.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

This has happened to me also. As was suggested by another member, if you can move it manually, simply raise and lower the lock about a dozen times, and that seems to free it up.


----------

